# Got Busted By My Doctor!



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

YO I went to the doctor for my check up before I go away to training camp,the same doctor that I've had for the last 10 yrs, and after all the test he came back in the room and asked , How long have I been doing steroids! I was floored! Now here is the trip, he was pissed that I did'nt consult with him first and then proceeded to hook me up with a program that he assured me was what I needed for what I do. IT WAS MOST OF THE SHIT I JUST BROUGHT FOR STUPID CHIPS ON THE STREET! Here's the really cool part, now I'll be monitered and assisted by my doctor,throughout all my future cycles.No more trying to hook up with somebody, all that wondering if the shit is real, or is it sterile, the doseages, recovery, NO FEDS!,thats over!!!!!!!Just wrote to drop that on Y'all, and this if you got a doctor that you've had a while and you got a cool relationship with, it might be to your advantage to keep it real with him( since he will most likely bust your ass if you ever go through a complete check up anyway) at least in this case it worked again. Now I'm really screaming what I always say, Playas keep it real, that shit pays off. PEACE


----------



## Darkkmind (Dec 4, 2003)

man u lucky bastard u!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey man that is pretty cool. My doctor is not like that at all, he is a fucking prick. You are a lucky man. is he gonna hook you up with the doses you need also?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey GR, whats up kid! Dawg, he showed me MAD,STUPID,CRAZY LOVE!!!!!! It's like the title of the movie 'I got the hook-up" hah ha ha. Good to hear from you too ,by the way your lyrics are slamming homey. PEACE


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have to sayi I am jealous bro. I spent a good amount of dough on counterfeit shit god damnit. I would love ot get a hold of human made shit that is guaranteed real. 2000 mgs of gad know what is not nearly as good as 600 mgs of true human testosterone for sure. It is a hell of alot cheaper too. Dude you should ask him about the test suspenison dude, it is a perfect drug for strength no doubt. I don't know if you anything about it but if you don't ask me, I will tell you a bit about it. I think you would like it.

Oh I appreciate tha comment, glad you liked that shit. Sometimes I can be a bit shy about spitting for people, you know how it is. good times man.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

Well now you knew I was gonna say"school me on the Test tip bro" and as for you flowing HELL NO I DON'T how it is when your lyrics are that strong, if I did my ass would be spittin that shit. fo shizzle !BOY you betta kick that shit and quit playing.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

ha ha, thanks man, I try. I actually ran the test suspension a bit but I was at the end of my unsuccessful cycle and it was a little to much for me. I have to warn you it is pretty hardcore of a drug. Certian brands can really be painful but it is a great drug strength wise and it is extremely fast acting. You have to run it ed or eod at least. You will gain hell a weight and your strength will go through the roof fast. Sounds pretty good to me! here is som emore specific info for ya. 


*TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION*  - 


Another injectable testosterone compound which is used in power sports circles is Testosterone suspension. In the following we will describe the testerone dissolved in water. For athletes who readily and frequently work with the popular oily testosterone suspensions (Sustanon 250 or Testosterone Depot) this information might be something new. Besides, water-dissolved testosterone was actually the first injectable steroid. In Europe during the 1940's injectable testosterone was used in the German armed forces to increase aggressiveness and stamina, and also in the recovery of undernourished prisoners of war. This was nothing else but crystalline testosterone mixed with water. Russian weightlifters began experimenting with this testosterone compound during the late 1940's and broke one world record after another. Since, at the time, pure testosterone without additional esters was used, the substance remained in the body for only a few hours requiring daily injections, and often several per day By first injecting the testosterone molecules with an ester, such as for example isobutyrate (in Agovirin), it was possible to prolong the duration of effect up to about one week. 

Since testosterone is dissolved in water the substance reaches the blood after only 1-2 hours so that it is unnecessary to wait longer for results, a circumstance that is advantageous to power lifters. In the last one or two weeks before a competition testosterone suspension is injected daily, often resulting in amazing strength gains. Often Testo suspension is even injected on the day of competition to increase the athlete's aggressiveness and self-esteem in order to approach the difficult tasks with the right attitude. For this purpose, this rapidly effective testosterone is considerably more effective than Methyltestosterone. Among East European power lifters and competing bodybuilders Testosuspension has always been a "last minute secret." Especially women can reliably change their estrogen/testosterone ratio to break down excessive water and to give softer muscles a visibly better hardness in a short time. Female bodybuilders usually have consider-ably greater difficulty in getting their calves and upper thighs in contest condition than their upper bodies. Often you see a female bodybuilder on the posing platform with striated pecs, delts and triceps, whereas her lower body appears flat and soft. For several reasons the estrogen level can be too high, leading to an increase in the hormone aldosterone. Since aldosterone regulates the body's own water household meaning the higher the aldosterone level, the more water is stored by the organism-it is important to keep the aldosterone level as low as possible. Finally it is known that women by nature store fat and water mostly in their upper thighs. An optimal form for a competition requires a high androgen level with a minimal estrogen level. Women who on the day of competition never obtain the right muscle hardness can usually achieve a significant performance enhancement by injecting 25-50 mg Testosterone suspension daily during the last 1-4 days before the competition. 

However, men also use Testosterone suspension during the last 10-14 days before a bodybuilding competition to make an all-out effort for optimal muscle hardness. Athletes report outstanding results when Testo suspension is used together with the carbohydrate/loading technique. The athlete unloads his body by depriving it of carbohydrates for several days and begins loading carbohydrates three days before a competition with the goal of storing as much glycogen in the muscle cells as possible. He can optimize this process by taking 50-100 mg Testosterone suspension/day. Testosterone suspension considerably boosts the storing of glycogen in the muscle cells and, since dissolved in water, becomes effective almost immediately. As is known, glycogen also bonds with water in the muscle cells, which manifests itself in extremely tight and full muscles. 

In the mass-gaining phase Testosterone suspension is only rarely used. With respect to strength and muscle mass the gains, as with all injectable testosterone esters, are very good; however, this testosterone compound requires frequent injections in order to reach a performance-enhancing dosage. With 100 mg every 1-2 days rapid muscle gains can usually be obtained and the strength increase can usually be felt from the first day. However a stale effect remains since the injection of testosterone dissolved in water is not only extremely unpleasant but the pain at the injection area remains for some time. To endure such martyrdom for several weeks is not to everyone's liking. The gains disappear rapidly after use of the compound is discontinued. 

As for side effects, the same is true for Testosterone suspension as it is for other testosterone esters. A considerable part of the compound is converted into dihydrotestosterone in the body so that acne and hair loss occur quite frequently. The endogenous testosterone production is already considerably lower after only a few days of use which during a several week long intake could result in testicular atrophy and temporary impotence. Women experience the usual virilization symptoms. An enormously in-creased sexual drive in both sexes is noted, often from the first day of intake. The same can be said about the influence of Testo suspensions on the aggression potential. Men are also at risk to develop a prostate condition or possible gynecomastia. 

The price on the black market for a 2 ml ampule, according to reports by athletes, is around $6 - 10. Since steroid molecules do not easily bond with water, Testosterone suspension must be well shaken before the injection. Those who let the injection rest for more than 30 minutes with-out touching it will notice that the testosterone separates from the watery solution in form of a white, crystalline powder. After shaking, an opaque, white mixture is formed in the ampule.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey by the way I gotta go to university medical center in the morning and meet my doc, he's talking some shit about taking an accurate reading of my bodyfat in some kinda "water tank" What the fuck is that about, sounds like some star wars shit. You ever heard of that before. He says that It appears to him that I may need to have a few % more bodyfat to remain in top condition until we get closer to the fight. I measured myself at just below 5%.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

wow that is lean as fuck. If you are trying to gian weight you are gonna need to bump that up to at least 8% most likely. You will definately be dtronger with a little more BF. Yeah the water tank is actually the accurate way to really measure how much lbm you have. He knows what he is doing. It is b/c muscle and fat do not have the same reastion in water, one floats and one doesn't. It will be much more accurate than calipers if that is what you used. I wish there was easier access to one. it would be nice to be able to know for sure. GL


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

First as always thanks for the info, boy you are a walking anabolic college ha ha! I feel really good and I 'm strong as hell, he was talking about my resistance to illness,stress, and he even said that it would make my workouts easier,and about 2 weeks out from the fight ,he said he'd give me some shit that would make me super hard and lean( sounds like crack ha ha). I guess it's all good. now be bout gettin those damn tunes together playa. much love . PEACE


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey now, just got back from the university, bodyfat is at 4.6%. My doctor almost shit! Told me that it is not only not healthy due to a break down in my resistance to viruses, but just plain dangerous for my job as it would pull anything that I have a need for as far as energy from muscle, not to mention that I might be more likely to get cuts around the face  due to the lack of fatty tissue between skin and bone. He said that we Will not be lower than 6% at fight time for those reasons. Man I gotta say having my doctor working with me and knowing whats really going on feels great. I'm really tempted to tell my trainer, I've had the same trainer since before I turned pro 12yrs ago,he took me all through the Golden Gloves and such HELL we've been together through over 100 fights,, I've known him longer than I've known my wife, and we are WAY closer than me and my doctor, he's kinda like my dad. I got some serious shit to think about. I never lied about roids ,I just never mentioned to him that I was doing them, That sounds like some bitch shit even to me,I'm the one always yelling "keep it real".Does it sound like I'm tripping? PEACE


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 5, 2003)

Very true bro - your vital organs need at least 4% of your body fat just to protect them properly - and that is just the stuff inside your midsection, never mind your face.  You would be better off at a higher BF percentage IMO especially as a fighter.  

The BF test you had is called hydrostatic weighing and is the best and most accurate test you can currently get, so that's probably your accurate BF percentage.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep ,I've been hanging around you bodybuilders too much ha ha! I keep trying to look great and be shredded and everyone already says I'm "THE" most ripped person that they know thats nots a bodybuilding for a contest. I have the curse or blessing of being an extremist.But I'm understanding the importance of BALANCE especially in this case. Plus to be honest I'm a bit vain about my body,which I'm sure all bodybuilders can relate too but to quote a line from the movie cool hand Luke " I got my mind right now boss".Doc started me today on some stuff called somatrofina I think the other name is humatrope to have a controlled increase in my weight and bodyfat ,I guess we'll be on that for 2 or 3 weeks untill we reach where we want to be. Anybody heard of that stuff before, is it a steroid even? My doctor said you bodybuilders would die to get this stuff.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.lilly.com.au/common/CMI/HUMATROPE.pdf


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the link.on the cool tip! PEACE


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

Damn, I just found this too!Human Growth Hormone Therapy Study Shows Amazing Results 


Human Growth Hormone (hgh)Therapy Improvements to Strength, Exercise, & Body Fat Human Growth Hormone showed an 88% increase in muscle strengthHuman Growth Hormone showed an 81% increase in muscle sizeHuman Growth Hormone showed an 72% improvement in body fat lossHuman Growth Hormone showed an 81% improvement in exercise toleranceHuman Growth Hormone showed an 83% improvement in exercise endurance


(HGH) Human Growth Hormone Therapy Improvements to Skin & Hair
Human Growth Hormone showed a 71% improvement in skin texture
Human Growth Hormone showed a 68% improvement in skin thickness
Human Growth Hormone showed a 71% improvement in skin elasticity
Human Growth Hormone showed a 51% improvement on wrinkle disappearance
Human Growth Hormone showed a 38% improvement towards new hair growth


(HGH) Human Growth Hormone Therapy Improvements on Healing, Flexibilty, & Resistance

Human Growth Hormone showed a 55% improvement of healing old injuries
Human Growth Hormone showed a 61% improvement of healing other injuries
Human Growth Hormone showed a 71% improvement on healing capacity
Human Growth Hormone showed a 53% improvement on back flexibility
Human Growth Hormone showed a 73% improvement on resistance to common illness


(HGH) Human Growth Hormone Therapy Improvements on Sexual Function
Human Growth Hormone showed a 75% improvement in sexual potency/frequency

Human Growth Hormone showed a 62% improvement in the duration of penile erection
Human Growth Hormone showed a 57% improvement on frequency of nighttime urination
Human Growth Hormone showed a 58% improvement on hot flashes
Human Growth Hormone showed a 38% improvement on menstrual cycle regulation
(HGH) Human Growth Hormone Therapy Improvements on Energy, Emotions, &Memory

Human Growth Hormone showed a 84% improvement in energy levels
Human Growth Hormone showed a 67% improvement on emotional stabiltiy
Human Growth Hormone showed a 78% improvement on attitude towards life
Human Growth Hormone showed a 62% improvement in memory
L Cass Terry, M.D., Ph.D. and Edmund Chein, M.D
Medical College of Wisconsin and Palm Springs
Life Extension Institute


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

Take note, LIFE EXTENSION, people who are outputting very low amounts of GH due to age.

I dont believe you are 65 years old and neither am I.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

I take it that you don't agree with this chioce? PLEASE run it by me. I know a bunch of guys that are not "old " that are always talking about HGH. I was ignnorant to the clinicial name tho.It seems that all the other stuff mentioned has to do some good huh? I'm going to call the doc and plan a sit down with him and really get in depth. I'm not trying to be anybodies experiment! Thanks for your always valuable and respected input Mudge my brotha.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

hGH is expensive, and you should be looking to run it for 6 months minimum. On top of this I dont believe in high dose use, moderate dose + a real cycle along with it, otherwise you aren't looking at anything of value UNLESS you have injuries which is really the only reason I would be interested in it personally.

I may try some in the future, but like I said, low dose and coupled with test + whatever else I run with it.

By itself it has no place in a powerlifting or bodybuilding role, JMO.

In muscle tissue it is good for creation of new muscle cells which for essential purposes does NOT occur naturally after puberty. This is why along with a "real cycle" it can work a little magic, but I think it is more of a big mans drug or someone again with injuries to work on. For me something that promotes healthy and strong collagen synthesis would be nice because back day is murder on my biceps.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

OK, I'm gettin feedback on that and it appears,that HGH is considered first real safe and really cool for adding muscle and repairing it also.I was also informed that this IS a controllable way to gain weight and will most likely with my new diet be one of the best ways to control my body fat. The major thing that everybody I've spoken to is in agreement with  is that this is definitly NOT just for old folks as I'am told that a gang of bodybuilders and sports pros use this on a constant some even along with anabolic drugs. I was also told that shit cost a grip to get on the street " if you can", and that the major reason that it is'nt more widely used is because of the cost. I'm waiting on the doc to call me back and then I'll know his exact line of thinking about this,I'm not going to sweat it yet,I'll post to you what his reasoning is. Thanks again.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

Mudge my brotha , I'm a fighter . I've always got something hurting ha ha


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

Safe if not abused, when used at higher doses people get all kinds of joint problems, I think its just stupid.

Low to moderate dose, I could go along with, but again JMO.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> The major thing that everybody I've spoken to is in agreement with is that this is definitly NOT just for old folks as I'am told that a gang of bodybuilders and sports pros use this on a constant some even along with anabolic drugs.



If a bodybuilder is cought using this stuff WITHOUT other drugs he needs to be kicked in the ass. I already brought up, main muscular benefit is cell hyperlasia, the creation of new cells which normally does NOT occur on a post-pubesant human.

You will also see the side effects in the fabulously swollen guts of bodybuilders who use it thanks to this same effect.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm gonna hit the doc with all this just to see what he says , bet that! I'll get back at cha and post my whole planned layout for now to fight time ,look it over and let a brotha know what cha feel!I know that you love that Test-prop though Mudge, and you would'nt bake a cake without it, ha ha I'm on top of it


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

Its been a little over a month for me and daily injections do get old, but yes prop is nice fast acting stuff.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 5, 2003)

you lucky bastard man. Hook me up with whatever you don't use dude. h aha. GH is teh shit but you need to run some anabolics with it, and you need to run it for a long time. Like mudge said at least 6 mnths, I say at least a year minimun. What are your doses looking like and what are you running with it??


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

GR what up doe! I do feel really lucky and blessed. I' talked to my doc and he assured me that he is not in any way new to sport meds. ,that he's been in the game 23yrs and that he would stake his knowledge againist anything or anyone and have a gang of degrees and certs to back his every move up to the max. I mentioned all the stuff that the brotha Mudge had sprinkled me with, and of course his reponse was that is depending on doseages and uses. He assured me that I would not get bloated or injuried joints or any thing remotely of that nature, that was the whole purpose of being monitored by a professional doctor sure that kinda stuff could happen with what he called" street  doctors"  dealing with street quality drugs which he actually called dope ha ha ,then he continued about his doctrines from Harvard, and Yale and Mass,university of Med. then he also told that I would be recieveing THE best possible care that I could get not only because it is his job to protect my dumb ass as he worded it, but also because he happens to give a shit what happens to me. This is the funny part , dawg I even had to laugh he said where you been gettin this shit from anyway , I made the mistake of sayin the internet, he said and I quote " You question me about some shit you gettin from some people who have never examined you ,never stitched your cuts ,set your breaks,have no idea of your body type,never even met you, Boy you been gettin hit in the head too much!! ha ha basically he chewed me a new asshole ! I had to ask tho, cuz I needed to know, and Mudge has been dead nuts on target with alot of the other stuff he's told me. I'm now happy, and convinced, plus come on how much better could it get. As far as all that other stuff that my dumb ass brought GR email me on the dl and we'll kick it homey if you're serious,I've got no use for any of it now. I'm going old school and following my doctor orders. Thanks for all the tips all Y'all. Mad props to y'all, and much love. PEACE


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 5, 2003)

OH yeah GR I'll post my whole hook up doseages and products that I'm using.no problem playa.as I get the low down , most likely tomorrow. Get at me PEACE!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 6, 2003)

first off welcome to the club bro docs are by far the safest way to get gear if u know the right ones but u gotta be cautious because from time to time they do go down for it.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 6, 2003)

I feel ya.Glad to be a member playa.Fo shizzle! And I will be on the cool tip about playin it safe,bet that thanks for the look out Crackerjack. Are you involvled in professional sports also, if you don't mind me askin. Not tryin to dip off in you business homey.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Sometimes I can be a bit shy about spitting for people



HORSE SHIAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 6, 2003)

Bustinout what up playboy!You know I had to take this as a chance to see if I was still cleared to feel myself? ha ha ha!! Be cool homey! enjoy your nite killa!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> HORSE SHIAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




as hard as it may be to believe, oh its true!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 7, 2003)

I play a d1 sport and adhere to NCAA testing.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 7, 2003)

I play a d1 sport and adhere to NCAA testing.  I might play some as a pro in europe after graduation but the sport i play is not realy american nor is it popular here


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 7, 2003)

Your doctor is risking his MD license to hook you up with steroids for a non medical purpose?

Stupid on his part. I hope he does not get called on it.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 7, 2003)

Also, be careful you are not being lured into some kind of police setup. It happens. You will get set up in the hopes you will identify your illegal suppliers for a break on jail time or fines.

Be careful.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 7, 2003)

yeah but they can't bust him if he is getting a prescription for it, it is his Doc that can get in trouble


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 7, 2003)

first off gear isnt as underground as u think i know of many of these kinds of athletic doctors and to tell u the trueth. most of the top athletes dont know crap about gear because there docs tell them exzactly what to do and provide all supplies


----------



## gr81 (Dec 7, 2003)

hell most of the docs don't know shot about anabolics at all, that is why when you find one that has educated himself on htem, most likely self taught, he knows that the stigmas surrounding them are foolish. It is too bad that they spend no time covering them. Hell I know a Dr I have been to didn't even know the differnce between an anabolic steriod and for instance a catabolic or corticosteriod!? what the fuck? God bless the drs out there that have the sense to be open minded about things like this


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 7, 2003)

> Your doctor is risking his MD license to hook you up with steroids for a non medical purpose?


 Yeah,strange it as may or may not sound some people show love to each other. no disrespect.Sometimes you get what you give. Plus as I said earlier it's not like I just met the dude, He's been my doc at my fights from the rip ,been outta country with em a few times, he watched me start, stitched me up more times than I like to remember,delivered my daugther,Performed surgery on my hand ,and a gang of other injuries to long to spit here, He's apart of the  "violent machine" U feelin me! ha ha!Really doe ,it's all good homey I truly love and trust the cat, Thanks for the look out tho on the serious tip!I just did'nt want the cat to find out , you know for some of the same reasons mentioned above , When I wrote this thred I was tripping about  his response Because a couple of days earlier I spent a MADDD grip on a hella 10 wek run, then 2 days later my doctor says fuck that shit ,we gonna do it like this with these drugs . It just blew my mind, but thats life homeyIt's a respect thing more than anything else with me playa. I don't violate code. PEACE!


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> hell most of the docs don't know shot about anabolics at all, that is why when you find one that has educated himself on htem, most likely self taught, he knows that the stigmas surrounding them are foolish. It is too bad that they spend no time covering them. Hell I know a Dr I have been to didn't even know the differnce between an anabolic steriod and for instance a catabolic or corticosteriod!? what the fuck? God bless the drs out there that have the sense to be open minded about things like this




I agree Gr81, the use of a steroid in a controlled environment in the correct dosages is as safe as any other medication. 

It is abuse that gets people into trouble just as abuse of a narcotic will. A person can get "hooked" on the great results they get while on the roids and ignore the necessity to cycle off of them so the body does not become dependant or even change its own production of testosterone naturally.

As with any drug their proper use can be quite safe. 

Personally if I were a doctor I would offer to monitor a person for signs of damage and supply them with quidelines for safe usage. I would stop short of prescribing them due to the legal issue.

There is also the problem of using Steroids produced outside the US such as in Mexico where there is no FDA to help insure safe production of these substances. You may even be getting Veterinarian grade stuff versus that meant for human consumption.

Just think long and hard before using them and by all means if you do please use them with great care. Don't ignore proper use guidlines, we are in this lifestyle for better health as well as looking good.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeatheadSam *_
> I agree Gr81, the use of a steroid in a controlled environment in the correct dosages is as safe as any other medication.
> *Yep, not just safe, but relatively healthy and greatly beneficial*
> It is abuse that gets people into trouble just as abuse of a narcotic will. A person can get "hooked" on the great results they get while on the roids and ignore the necessity to cycle off of them so the body does not become dependant or even change its own production of testosterone naturally.
> ...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 9, 2003)

Man You cats have opened my eyes to things I never took notice of berfore, for example I'M SURE that at least 6 guys here in the camp are GEARED UP BIG TIME ! It'only 10 fighters here do the math, I laughed my ass off think'in a training camp full of roid rage .Just a note the doc's gear is fantastic , I'm feeling great checking bodyfat again on Mon next week, weight's still 156 but I feel quite a bit stronger and quicker already, keep y'all posted! I 'll post the brand names and the products involved in the cycle that I'm working PEACE


----------



## Wannabefit (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok so how do you actually aproach your doctor about taking steroids? Because i've been considering it and want to do it the right way (with the doctors help)..


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2003)

You want to be on HRT for the rest of your life? You are going to get such low doses from a doctor that you are wasting your time unless you are over the hill.

Non anabolic amounts are prescribed.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 13, 2003)

I happened to luck up. I don't know as much about how you would actually kick it with your doc unless you and I have situations that are kinda the same. I've known my doc for years and he's a friend to me as well as my doctor. Perhaps I'm being treated differently than people that Mudge has made reference to as I'm being monitored  constantly, and I'm not worried about HRT or being under dosed. My doctor and I at this point both understand what I want and most imporantly what I need to get it. Bottom line if you feel him like a friend, and you got trust in him and he in you perhaps it would not hurt to mention that you where thinkin bout gettin down with roids,and peep out his reaction. I would not kick it with him if I had any doubts tho.I'm no expert on any of this, and I'm really not going to fake the funk ,Like " I've got the answers to copping from the doctor", But being honest with someone you can trust,TRUST being the fly word here, in MOST not all cases turns out all good. Be smooth and marinade on it a bit before you make a move. Good luck homey


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

Mikhal,, post a pic, I'd like to see what the man behind the spit looks like.  lol


----------



## gr81 (Dec 14, 2003)

h aha, man behind the spit.....lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

ya liked that huu dawg?  I got game ya!!  hahahaha


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 14, 2003)

Yo storm, I can do that, or better than that PM me and I'll shoot you a flick rite quick Peace


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 15, 2003)

You got mad game homey!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> Yo storm, I can do that, or better than that PM me and I'll shoot you a flick rite quick Peace




yo hit me up wit a pic also bro, I wanna check out what a champion mo fo looks like all lean and shit..


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 15, 2003)

nuthin but a word homey be lookin for it PEACE


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Sheeit G, you just want to see what a "real" playa looks like dawg!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

god damnit you are crackin my ass up mr storm. ha ha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

hahahaha  damn G your talking awefully nerdy bra!  Cracking you up?  Translate dat dawg?   Does it mean bitch slapping?  Oh hold on a white boy I worked with explained it to me.  it means laugh.  That is cool dawd always good to keep a homie amused.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 15, 2003)

Damn Storm ,you Jet too? ha ha ha


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 15, 2003)

10 more minutes GR and Storm will dropp'n his first rap CD, Titled "Fuck you,pay me,fo shizzle BAYYYYYYYIIITCH"  ha ha haPEACE


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

LAUGHING MY ASS OFF HERE MIKHAL.  Hey I have a question for you,,,actually two.   what does the term Jet mean?  and the word shizzle mean?  Does it mean shit?


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> 10 more minutes GR and Storm will dropp'n his first rap CD, Titled "Fuck you,pay me,fo shizzle BAYYYYYYYIIITCH"  ha ha haPEACE




hey as long as I get to produce and get 10%, its all good. ha ha. i can see it now.....on tha real thou firestorm could be a tight alias or an amcee don't you think?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

hahaha  ya never know now do ya G. Ya just never know when a homie is playing game with ya.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 15, 2003)

Jet means Black as in 'Jet black".Shizzle or shizzy as in "for shizzle" or " for shizzy" means  for sure.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

ohy for shizzy they make sense now Mik


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 16, 2003)

OK I've not posted anything in a few days here. So far I'm not having the bloated gut ( that Mudge scared the shit outta me rappn bout it ha ha). Had another body fat water tank test, bf is up is up 2%, which right around 6.7% and thats where I had needed to get it up to. I'm on "great drugs". I've only one cycle under my belt so you guys who know the kid, know I'm gonna keep it real, and the real is I don't know if what I did the first time was ALL vet dope ( most likely was according to the cats round here in the know). But I feel real different than when I was on that stuff, could be that I'm on REAL $$$$$$$$$$  HGH which by the way ends tomorrow for 2 weeks, or that I'm on different gear than my last run, BUT DAMN, I FEEL A BIG DIFFERENCE! Kinda "cleaner" for lack of a better term. I'm sure that it has to due with the quality, and have'n a doctor constantly check'n me( and stick'n my ass)The additional bf is not even noticible, I'm still pretty cut, Storm and GR  and BO have seen some pics and I think they would not call me "fat boy" ha ha ha! My bench is gett'n scarey, busted 430 today, my weight 156.5, my personal best to date.I'm punch'n and kick'n straight thru cats and I'm LOVE"N THAT.It seems that my endurance has gone thru the roof( don't know if it's the drugs or just train'n my ass off).Liver is doing good. Thus far the doc is ALL GOOD. be look'n I'll drop my scripts on this thread so you can dig the doc's recipe. Bottom Line, IT"S WORK"N SWELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Y'all play nice now . PEACE


----------



## gr81 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> But I feel real different than when I was on that stuff, could be that I'm on REAL $$$$$$$$$$  HGH which by the way ends tomorrow for 2 weeks,




I gotta say bro, running the hgh for only a short time si a waste. It is the kind of drug that needs to be run for a long long period of time to reap the benefits. PM me and I will hit you uo with more info man about it, trust me thou.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 17, 2003)

I gotta trust ya, you never lied to me. I'm going to ask the doctor what the deal is on the HGH, and why we only runnin it, like this. I think he said something about bring'n up my natural immune system or some wierd shit, but don't qoute on that cause I don't really remember.I know it had to do with help'n my body do somethin that was healthy that I could'nt get from anabolic's . I crack on him today.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

That HGH stuff is scary. I never touched it. (probably the only thing but never the less, never touched it)


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Whos your doc man? I think I am getting sick!!!  HAHAHAHAA


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

hahaha  babyarnold.  great screen name man.  I love it.   Regarding his doctor,,,,he is keeping him hidden from the public. Can you blame him?  hahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> That HGH stuff is scary. I never touched it. (probably the only thing but never the less, never touched it)




why do you day that fire?? GH is so not scary bro, it is probably the most tame out of all the BB drugs IMO. I would love to run the gh for gods sake. Please alaborate bro


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Of course he is! Let's use common sense here! I really didin't expect for him to come out and tell me his name, address, and mom's maiden name. It was a joke. Note the HAHAHAs. You did realize I was joking didn't you???


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> why do you day that fire?? GH is so not scary bro, it is probably the most tame out of all the BB drugs IMO. I would love to run the gh for gods sake. Please alaborate bro


 
OK I'll give it a whirl.  HGH can lead to an extension of bone.  petruding jaw line, elbow, and even the heel of the foot.  I've seen it documented and Tom Platz has even said hgh was the reason his jaws look the way it does.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Of course he is! Let's use common sense here! I really didin't expect for him to come out and tell me his name, address, and mom's maiden name. It was a joke. Note the HAHAHAs. You did realize I was joking didn't you???



Yes I knew you were joking,, as you asked me,,,,didn't you notice MY hahahaha?


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey no offense, I figured you were joking. You know how some people are. I work with morons all day long so I feel like sometimes I have to explain myself. You understand right?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Baby, I just realized your new and don't know me. So I absolutely understand. In a week or 2 of talking to me you would have just laughed.   I understand very well. All good my friend and WELCOME TO IM.COM


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

GR8 in the 80's HGH was hellaspensive. like a grand a cycle. Is it still through the roof?  I don't know how you guys afford the prices of gear these days.  I remember getting the little ampules of Decca for like 10.00 a piece. guns ofSustenons were 8.00 a piece. A bottle of Test Cyp or sus. cheap as hell too.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Actually I'm not very new, I have been registered on this site since April of 2002 but I have done alot more reading than posting since then. So I know most of you guys' screen names and what you write about. I just haven't had the time to sit and write since 2002. I have two kids a wife and when I am home from work I usually sleep. But thanks for the welcome anyway.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK I'll give it a whirl.  HGH can lead to an extension of bone.  petruding jaw line, elbow, and even the heel of the foot.  I've seen it documented and Tom Platz has even said hgh was the reason his jaws look the way it does.



Platz had a pretty strong jaw line as a youger fella too.  I'm sure GH may have gontributed later though.  Do you feel me dawg?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 17, 2003)

Heres the deal you guys already knew I was bump'n HGH. The doctors line was this something abouy STH and strengthening connective tissue,tendons and cartilage. Also I'm supposed to be gainin some protection from injuries while I get stronger and as another way to gain control when combined with roids over body fat. Make sense? I'm also on Testoviron depot, never heard of it before myself,but thats nuthin new.also oxandrolone( pills) I'm take'n 6 a day.Theres more but I did'nt write this down like I shoulda done, I was in a rush but I'll be bout it tomorrow. PEACE


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Platz had a pretty strong jaw line as a youger fella too.  I'm sure GH may have gontributed later though.  Do you feel me dawg?



Do we even think he took that stuff? That is pretty recent from what I can tell, although there was old GH from cadavers.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 18, 2003)

That was the scary shait Mudge.  No tellin' what ws in that crap.

Mikhal, Testoviron is enanthate.  How much you paying for that stuff through yo doc?


----------



## gr81 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GR8 in the 80's HGH was hella expensive. like a grand a cycle. Is it still through the roof?  I don't know how you guys afford the prices of gear these days.  I remember getting the little ampules of Decca for like 10.00 a piece. guns ofSustenons were 8.00 a piece. A bottle of Test Cyp or sus. cheap as hell too.




I could get my hands on 10 kits of GH for about $2,500 total, which is just about a year, but that is me. The prices can be way up there, like you said. GH is the next thing I plan on running when I can afford it, for sure. I am gona run it for over a year at least. That and the slin will be a great way to gain since it seems like the anabolics aren't workin for me.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey BO what up! I'm pay'n nuthin.My doctor works for me as part of my company when I'm bang'n ( fighting). I pay him a % of my purse( which is much more than he would get if I paid by the visit) so it works out for everybody. I'm gonna list the other goodies that I'm bump'n tonite.Gotta go run sprints in a few minutes. I get back at Y'all later. PEACE


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Platz had a pretty strong jaw line as a youger fella too.  I'm sure GH may have gontributed later though.  Do you feel me dawg?



I'm glad you posted on this BO  what is your opinion on HGH and did anything I say have validity?  I mean I've seen pics of people that used HGH for a period of time and you can see the Frankenstein Forehead (over the eyes),  the heel of a persons foot growing outwards in the rear as well as regrowth of the elbow.  Have you seen or heard of this????


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Do we even think he took that stuff? That is pretty recent from what I can tell, although there was old GH from cadavers.



Mudge, to answer your question,,, Yes he definetly took Hgh  and back when it was made from cadavers.  I didn't realize it no longer is.  Shows you what I know about todays drugs.  Not much.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 20, 2003)

I have seen some of the effects you speak of FS.  My ex-wife had them all. ROFLMAO!!!!!  Seriously though, I have.  The old GH was harsh.  Some say that is what gave Alzado his problems...not the roids themselves.  Since GH is not real high on TO DO list anymore, I really don't check into it like I used to.  I got a pretty sweet Lilly hookup here though, so that may change someday.  No time soon though.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Thank you for that information BO.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey, that's not cool , you guys are start'n to scare me. ha ha  seriously tho , I'm feel'n better than I remember feel'n in a long time. I truly believe that this stuff is doing the damn thing with my endurance. Although I don't really know that for a fact , I'm just spit'n what I'm feel'n. Thanks for leave'n me shake'n with fear tho!!!!!!!!!!ha ha ha   PEACE


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Mik,, last thing we want to do is scare you.  Keep in mind that my beliefs are not from doing a cycle of the stuff.   The people I'm speaking of used the shit out of the drug.  Extended periods of time and also as BustenOut mentioned the HgH i'm speaking about was the old stuff.  I'm sure it was much more potent then the stuff today but also made from human cadavers or monkey Growth Hormone or something monkey related.  point is according to BO the drug is different today plus I doubt your doc would prescribe you dangerous amounts.  Like I gave you credit for before, your taking all this stuff under the VERY BEST conditions ....under a doctors care.  Your lucky, 99.9% of others are not so lucky as you.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 20, 2003)

with the growth you have nothing to worry about man.. I really wouldn't stress if I were you Mik. I would much rather be on teh GH than teh anabolics if we were just regarding health and stuff like that. no worries.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh ok ok G,, do you have any long winded facts to substantiate your claims young gansta????   hahahaha   just kidding bro.  no faqs required.


----------

